# فتشوا الكتب



## joseph55 (3 يونيو 2007)

الرجاء توضيح معنى هذة الاية

فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية و هي التي تشهد لي يوحنا 39:5

ما معنى لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة


----------



## †السريانيه† (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: فتشوا الكتب*

يسوع المسيح كان بيقصد انه هو الحياه والمرسل من عند الاب 
بمعنى انه كان يخاطبهم لانهم لم يكونوا  واثقين كليا منه انه ابن الله
ولهذا قال لهم انتم تفتشون الكتب حاسبين ان لكم فيها الحياه الابديه
يسوع بيقول هي تشهد لي يعني  هو الحياه 

نقرا من الايه 40 
ولكنكم لاتريدون ان تجيئوا الي لتكون لكم الحياه
41, انا لااطلب مجدا من عند الناس 42 لاني عرفت ان محبه الله
لامحل لها في قلوبكم 43 جئت بااسم ابي فما قبلتموني 
ولو جاءكم غيري باسم نفسه لقبلتموه 44 وكيف تؤمنون 
مادمتم تطلبون المجد بعضكم بعض
45والمجد الذي هو من الله الواحد لا تطلبونه
يسوع بيتكلم عن نفسه بيقلهم هو الحياه والطريق الى الخلاص
يعني هو المجد 

ياريت قدرت  اجاوبك   تقبل مروري وردي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مارس 2011)

بالضبط مثلما قالت أختنا الحبيبة

فإنهم كانوا يظنون أن لهم فيها حياة أبدية بدون المسيح ، بينما هى ذاتها تشهد للمسيح بأنه ليس لأحد حياة بدونه

لذلك فإنه يطالبهم بتفتيش الكتب لكى يكتشفوا منها أنه ليس لهم حياة بدون المسيح


----------



## Critic (27 مارس 2011)

*لان الناوس وحده لا يخلص احدا*
*لكن بالمسيح خلصنا و نلنا نعمة الحياة الابدية بقبول خلاصه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2016)

فتشوا الكتب



نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا، قول الرب لليهود: "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية، وهي التي تشهد لي. ولا تريدون أن تأتوا إليَّ لتكون لكم حياة" (يو 5: 39 و40). ولا نكاد نصل إلى عبارة "لأنكم تظنون"، حتى نحس أن هناك شيئًا غريبًا في هذه العبارة، ولكن يصبح المعنى واضحًا إذا علمنا أن فعل الأمر "فتشوا في أول الآية، ليس أمرًا بل فعلًا خبريًا، أي "إنكم تفتشون الكتب". وقد جاءت هذه الآية في كتاب الحياة (ترجمة تفسيرية): "أنتم تدرسون الكتب لأنكم تعتقدون أنها ستهديكم إلى الحياة الأبدية. هذه الكتب تشهد لي. ولكنكم ترفضون أن تأتوا إليَّ لتكون لكم حياة". كما جاءت في ترجمة ببيروت الكاثوليكية: "أنتم تبحثون في الكتب لأنكم تحسبون أن لكم فيها الحياة الأبدية، فهي التي تشهد لي، وأنتم لا تريدون أن تقبلوا إليَّ لتكون لكم الحياة".


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 ديسمبر 2016)

فتشوا الكتب



نقرأ في إنجيل يوحنا، قول الرب لليهود: "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية، وهي التي تشهد لي. ولا تريدون أن تأتوا إليَّ لتكون لكم حياة" (يو 5: 39 و40). ولا نكاد نصل إلى عبارة "لأنكم تظنون"، حتى نحس أن هناك شيئًا غريبًا في هذه العبارة، ولكن يصبح المعنى واضحًا إذا علمنا أن فعل الأمر "فتشوا في أول الآية، ليس أمرًا بل فعلًا خبريًا، أي "إنكم تفتشون الكتب". وقد جاءت هذه الآية في كتاب الحياة (ترجمة تفسيرية): "أنتم تدرسون الكتب لأنكم تعتقدون أنها ستهديكم إلى الحياة الأبدية. هذه الكتب تشهد لي. ولكنكم ترفضون أن تأتوا إليَّ لتكون لكم حياة". كما جاءت في ترجمة ببيروت الكاثوليكية: "أنتم تبحثون في الكتب لأنكم تحسبون أن لكم فيها الحياة الأبدية، فهي التي تشهد لي، وأنتم لا تريدون أن تقبلوا إليَّ لتكون لكم الحياة".


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 ديسمبر 2016)

تفتيش الكتب الربانية  -هو  شغل الانسان الشاغل - على ممر العصور والدهور 
كل انسان  مغرم بالبحث عما وراء المنظور   وحب الاطلاع ع الغيب 
كل البشر من كل الامم  كانوا يجاهدون لاستنباط  الغيبيات والوصول الى الحق والحقيقة
بالنسبة لليهود - منذ  ان وجودوا  قدسوا نصوصهم الدينية  - بطريقة بالغة وتخصصوا فى دراستها  وعكفوا على البحث فيها ...بل وتسببوا  فى لفت انظار  الامم  الاخرى كاليونان   والرومان  والفرس  لهذه النصوص المقدسة المكتوبة -  وطبعاً ما الترجمة السبعينية - الا محاولة  للوصول  الى   الحقيقة والحق  المكنون فى هذه النصوص..
المفاجأة  : ان كل هذه النصوص  والاحداث والتواريخ  والقصص  والاشعار   تدور   حول  محور واحد وحيد  لا غير 
الا  وهو  
*المسيح ابن الله مخلص البشر*​


----------

